# Seaweed (Kelp) meal



## Helicopter (Apr 2, 2011)

I used to leave seaweed meal out free choice for my ponies. When my donkeys arrived and they started on it I very quickly required a visit from the vet.

The seaweed meal had congealed the full length of their oesophagus(i)? and blocked it completely. It took the vet multiple tubings to remove it. He was an inexperienced vet and there ended up blood everywhere including all over the vet. They donkeys survived, don't know about the vet's clothes. All very traumatic for such a delicate flower like me.






Thinking that it might have been caused because the donks really needed the minerals and made gluttons of themselves I eventually decided to try again. This was a couple of years later. I put just the smallest amount of seaweed meal in the bottom of a bucket so all they could really do was lick and it happened again.

I conjecture that there must be something in donkeys saliva to make that happen.

Has anyone experienced something like that with their donks?


----------

